# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment faire pour se dsinscrire ?

## mat.M

Bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir comment me dsinscrire et dtruire mon compte.
Je n'interviendrai plus dornavant dans les forums et par consquent ne donnerai plus de renseignements errones qui m'ont t reprochs.
Merci

----------


## cchatelain

La dsinscription se demande  un admin. Avant de demander qu'on supprime ton compte, je te demande de me confirmer que tu es bien sur de toi. Les messages resteront, si c'est juste parceque tu ne veux plus venir sur le forum, est ce bien ncessaire ?

Confirme moi a par mp si tu penses que oui.

----------


## Marc31

Bonjour moi aussi j'aimerais s'il vous plat me dsincrire du site! MERCI et bonne journe

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour moi aussi j'aimerais s'il vous plat me dsincrire du site! MERCI et bonne journe





> *La dsinscription se demande  un admin.* Avant de demander qu'on supprime ton compte, je te demande de me confirmer que tu es bien sur de toi. Les messages resteront, si c'est juste parceque tu ne veux plus venir sur le forum, est ce bien ncessaire ?
> 
> Confirme moi a par mp si tu penses que oui.


Bonjour,
comme expliqu dans le message prcdent, il faut le demander  un admin  :;):

----------


## fregolo52

> Bonjour moi aussi j'aimerais s'il vous plat me dsincrire du site! MERCI et bonne journe


On ne peut pas dire que ce site soit trs intrusif dans ta boite mail, si tu ne t'es abonn  rien.
Mon compte a "dormi" de 2004  2009 et je n'ai rien aucun message.  :;):

----------


## Invit

Je voudrais supprimer mon compte comment dois-je faire svp merci

----------


## Muchos

> e voudrais supprimer mon compte comment dois-je faire svp merci


C'est crit plus haut. Reste  savoir si a marche vraiment
La procdure de dsinsciption  DVP devrait tre clarifie.

----------


## Guardian

> C'est crit plus haut. Reste  savoir si a marche vraiment
> La procdure de dsinsciption  DVP devrait tre clarifie.


videmment que a marche vraiment  ::haha:: 
 quoi a servirait de le dire sinon ?

Celui qui veut se dsinscrire envoie un MP  un Admin ou  un des responsables modration aprs avoir consult la liste des membres de l'quipe http://www.developpez.net/forums/showgroups.php  :;):

----------


## Invit

C'est clair pourquoi il n'y -t-il pas un bouton "supprimer mon compte" tout simplement?

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> C'est clair pourquoi il n'y -t-il pas un bouton "supprimer mon compte" tout simplement?


Vous en voyez beaucoup des boutons de ce type sur les forums ? Personnellement je n'en ai jamais vu et heureusement.

Pour faire la demande de suppression, par mesure de suret (et c'est bien plus prudent), merci de faire la demande  un responsable comme indiqu par Guardian, avec une petite explication si possible (histoire d'tre sr de votre choix sachant que l'historique des messages est conserv par exemple).

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

C'est plus pratique si on veut supprimer soit meme son compte, il suffit de faire la confirmation pas mail et puis c'est tout

----------


## Muchos

> C'est plus pratique si on veut supprimer soit meme son compte, il suffit de faire la confirmation pas mail et puis c'est tout.


+1 Normalement, a devrait toujours se passer comme a.
Dvp a fait un autre choix, ok Mais l'argument de la scurit, j'y crois moyennement.




> videmment que a marche vraiment !  quoi a servirait de le dire sinon ?


C'est toi qui le dit. Je vois rien dans la faq, et aucun admin n'est intervenu sur ce thread qui date de 2006.
Je respecte dvp, mais j'ai appris  me mfier des dsinscriptions en ligne  ::):

----------


## ok.Idriss

Re-bonsoir.




> C'est toi qui le dit. Je vois rien dans la faq, et aucun admin n'est intervenu sur ce thread qui date de 2006.
> Je respecte dvp, mais j'ai appris  me mfier des dsinscriptions en ligne


Euh un ancien admin est bien intervenu dans ce thread, et les deux comptes ayant demand la suppression ont bel et bien t supprims... Le compte "invit" rcupre tous les messages des comptes supprims  l'heure actuelle.

De plus, nous n'intervenons pas forcment sur les demandes ouvertes en public : la meilleur manire de faire c'est de demander par MP comme cela a t dit.




> C'est plus pratique si on veut supprimer soit mme son compte, il suffit de faire la confirmation pas mail et puis c'est tout


C'est plus pratique peut tre, mais moins sr pour des raisons videntes.

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Muchos

> un ancien admin est bien intervenu dans ce thread


 Ancien  admin. Je ne pouvais pas le savoir.




> les deux comptes ayant demands la suppression ont bel et bien t supprims


Comment je peux le savoir

Bref, je laisse couler et je fais confiance, mme si a me semble aberrant (un MP + une explication = wtf) .
Et que les moinseurs arrtent de s'exciter pour rien. a fait chiens de garde et a ne fait pas avancer le dbat

----------


## damien_mattei

moi aussi je fais parti de la longue liste des dcus de ce site, desinscription PLZ

----------


## dourouc05

Tu peux supprimer ton compte depuis les paramtres : https://www.developpez.net/forums/delete.php

----------

